# Actor/ Actress you hate.



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

This is something I always seem to bring up when Leonardo DiCaprio has a movie coming out.

Who is the actor or actress you don't like but end up seeing their movie('s) for some reason or another? 

for me its Tom Cruise, He always seems to play a roll 1 way, but until Interview with the Vampire, I didn't think he could act.

Leo also falls in that category, I think his best roll was "What is eating Gilbert Grape?" were he was the handicapped brother.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with both of those. Also Jim Carrey.

-AJ


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 1, 2012)

Sean Penn and George Clooney


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Lefty (Apr 1, 2012)

Nic Cage. Is he even an actor?
I, however, the DiCaprio is the man.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 1, 2012)

Kurt russel. Vin diesel. dakota fanning. Megan fox.

Above all, paul walker. I won't watch a paul walker movie.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 1, 2012)

Took me years to admit that leo has game.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 1, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Took me years to admit that leo has game.



+1 He was fantastic in The Departed


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2012)

I forgot about Nic Cage, my new #1. POS actor. I have never saw a movie of his where I said, I am glad I watched that. Any decent movie him in it had strong supporting actors, or had stuff blown up aka man factor. BTW, my GF made me watch Sonny last week, directed by Cage with a scene with him. *** is all I could muster.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 1, 2012)

Raising Arizona was a great movie, and Cage did a very good job in it.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

Nic Cage I would have to say anything big budget is just crappy, but I usually say it just bad writing. In the early 90's I thought he was probably the best actor coming up. Red Rock West was what brought me to that point. Now I can't stand what they seem to put him into.


[url]http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105226/


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 1, 2012)

I will second Cage, but Drew Barrymore is my least favorite.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

Ya I was waiting for Drew to show up. Her lisp as a adult just pisses me off, was cute as a child but come on.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Raising Arizona was a great movie, and Cage did a very good job in it.



Yep, he did a great job in that one. Also, I thought he did a very good job in Leaving Las Vegas. After that his work is so-so IMO. I also hated DiCaprio for the longest time, but now I respect him.

I don't care for Emma Stone (sorry, but I think she is overrated), really dislike Meg Ryan and Sean Young, and I hate to admit it, but De Niro is creeping into the hate category even though I loved his earlier work. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hate is a very strong word, but I cannot stand more than 3 minutes of Merryl Streep, I think Tom Cruise has only played one role so far in his life, spread out across different movies, and Bruce Willis' attempts at acting always make me laugh out loud...

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2012)

Ashton Kutcher
Kate Hudson
Will Smith
Robin Williams


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2012)

Kevin Costner.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh and Brendan Fraser.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2012)

And Ben Afleck.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2012)

Definitely Ben Afleck.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2012)

DiCaprio is usually pretty good.

Earlier today I was trying to decide whether Tom Cruise could actually act or not, as every role he plays is seemingly the same, not was my final decision. I seem to dislike most actors, especially the more recently popular actors. Though, I am rarely interested in seeing any films that are released other than documentaries or the occasional indie film.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 2, 2012)

Leo is a great actor, also took a while for me to realize this.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 2, 2012)

keira knightley


----------



## ecchef (Apr 2, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Ashton Kutcher
> Kate Hudson
> Will Smith
> Robin Williams



You just saved me some typing! :biggrin:

Forgot to add Kevin Costner. :stinker:


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2012)

Brad Pitt..don't hate him but he's so overated. He's the same in every movie he's in.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of Brad, I can't stand Angelina Jolie. Ashton Kutcher doesn't cut it either.


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 2, 2012)

Most of the above plus Danny Glover. Happy to see I'm not the only one who can't abide Merryl Streep. Oh, and John Travolta...ever see "Broken Arrow"? uke:


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 2, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> ... Oh, and John Travolta...ever see "Broken Arrow"? uke:



Yeah, but "Michael", "Phenomenon" and "Pulp Fiction" made up for that.


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 2, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Yeah, but "Michael", "Phenomenon" and "Pulp Fiction" made up for that.



I'll give Travolta one thing. If it hadn't been for "Saturday Night Fever", we wouldn't have the dance sequence in "Airplane."

And much as I dislike Costner, I actually enjoyed "Tin Cup." This from a guy who thinks a golf course is a waste of a perfectly good rifle range.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 2, 2012)

Nic Cage for sure hasn't turned out anything of quality since Raising Arizona.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

shankster said:


> Brad Pitt..don't hate him but he's so overated. He's the same in every movie he's in.



Seriously??? Troy, Meet Joe Black, 12 monkeys, and Burn After Reading??

Pitt is one of, if not the most versatile actor alive. He could be captain america, ace ventura or forrest gump.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Seriously??? Troy, Meet Joe Black, 12 monkeys, and Burn After Reading??
> 
> Pitt is one of, if not the most versatile actor alive. He could be captain america, ace ventura or forrest gump.



Sounds like a man crush...


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Seriously??? Troy, Meet Joe Black, 12 monkeys, and Burn After Reading??
> 
> Pitt is one of, if not the most versatile actor alive. He could be captain america, ace ventura or forrest gump.



Ya seriously...He's so one dimensional,same goofy look on his face,same monotone voice.If you've seen one of his movies,you've seen them all.If it wasn't for his looks(same goes for his wife) he'd still be waiting tables at Denny's or whatever he did before he started "acting" :-D

His only half decent role was in "Snatch" and that's only because I couldn't understand a word he was saying..


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 2, 2012)

I never really notice his acting, but Pitt's movie choices are pretty great. he may act similar but his movies are all very different and pretty good, and yet he fits into all of the movies believably.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Kurt russel. Vin diesel. dakota fanning. Megan fox.
> 
> Above all, paul walker. I won't watch a paul walker movie.



Funny, as soon as I saw this last night, I was flipping around the channels and saw, "The Fast and the Furious," featuring two of those listed on your list. Absolutely terrible movie. Laughable. So I second your votes for Vin Diesel and Paul Walker (poor man's Keanu Reeves).

Dakota Fanning is pretty annoying. But aren't all child actors?


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2012)

'I never really notice his acting"

My point exactly. If you've never noticed his acting,then he's really not a very good actor.Sure he's been in some good movies,but he's more like a very expensive(20 million $$) prop.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Kurt russel. Vin diesel. dakota fanning. Megan fox.
> 
> Above all, paul walker. I won't watch a paul walker movie.


 Eamon, you can't put Kurt Russell in the same catergory with these guys. Have you never seen Big Trouble in Little China? It's like the very best bad movie ever made!


----------



## add (Apr 2, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Nic Cage for sure hasn't turned out anything of quality since Raising Arizona.



The Coens making everyone look better than they are, probably has a lot to do with that...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 2, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Eamon, you can't put Kurt Russell in the same catergory with these guys. Have you never seen Big Trouble in Little China? It's like the very best bad movie ever made!



Kurt Russel is Marlon Brando compared to Vin Diesel or Paul Walker.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 2, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Big Trouble in Little China? It's like the very best bad movie ever made!



We should be friends. This movie was a classic for me growing up.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

shankster said:


> Ya seriously...He's so one dimensional,same goofy look on his face,same monotone voice.If you've seen one of his movies,you've seen them all.If it wasn't for his looks(same goes for his wife) he'd still be waiting tables at Denny's or whatever he did before he started "acting" :-D
> 
> His only half decent role was in "Snatch" and that's only because I couldn't understand a word he was saying..




How can you watch Inglorious Basterds and get the same out of Pitt's performance as Ocean's 11??

I am so damn confused right now.


I spent more than a month with a guy I used to work the line with, every day, hotly debating who the most versatile actor alive is. We changed each other's minds on many actors, but we were both surprised that we had to concede it is Brad Pitt. He's all over the map!

Who on Earth is the paragon of versatility in your eyes?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Sounds like a man crush...



My man crushes are reserved for Mike Rowe, Russel Crowe, and maybe Laird Hamilton. If I woke up one day to find out I'd been turned into one of those guys, I'd be as pumped on life as they probably are.


----------



## add (Apr 2, 2012)

Imo, Pitt has some very serviceable acting chops.

Cruise on the other hand, is Keanu... with a better agent and voice coach. :scared4:


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2012)

"I am so damn confused right now."
I didn't care much for Inglorious Basterds(save for Christoph Waltz's performance),Pitts cartoonish southern accent was laughable and didn't see Oceans 11.


" Who on Earth is the paragon of versatility in your eyes?"
Daniel Day Lewis or Javier Bardem come to mind...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah, but Pitt was great in True Romance. Hasn't really had that challenging of a role since.....


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 2, 2012)

Will Farrel, I would poke my eyes out with a pointy stick if my only choice in movies were his!

Robert Downey Jr. Been liking his stuff. Also Johnny Depp. ( truth be told Kate Beckinsale makes me smile, not sure if she can act...)


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 2, 2012)

Fight club, yo.

Recently, moneyball was pretty good also.


----------



## jm2hill (Apr 2, 2012)

Some actor named Dave Martell. He does these knife slasher movies, just not a very good actor!

In seriousness: I don't think I can name one actor I don't like. Movies I don't enjoy are stuff by Mark Wahlberg, good actor just reminds me too much of Matt Damon and I like him better.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 3, 2012)

Good call Pierre. I think it's damned hard to beat Johnny Depp for versatility. I'd stack him up against anyone.
As much as I don't care for him personally, Sean Penn is ok too.


----------



## Keith Neal (Apr 3, 2012)

Number one all time: Jane Fonda. She should be tried for treason.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say hate, but Jack Black and Jim Carey both annoy me quite a bit.
I like Harrison Ford 
and what's his name.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 3, 2012)

Johnny Depp! He's somethin else, for a guy that started out as a bandmate of an actor.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 3, 2012)

Jane Fonda. A traitorous ho and, IMO, she has achieved most of her fame riding on the coattails of much better actors in supporting roles. Want examples? How about Donald Sutherland in Klute, and her father and Katherine Hepburn in On Golden Pond for starters? The fluttering eyelash closeup thing that she does makes me want to blow chunks. There are many actors to who are useless pieces of dung as human beings but can actually act, like Sean Penn. You really have to be a completely out of control a-hole or drug addict who can't be bonded in Hollyweird for people not to want to work with you even if you arguably have talent. Two of the more obvious examples of psychos/d-bags who fall into that category are Sean Young and Micky Rourke, although Mel Gibson has tried hard at times to join that club.


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 3, 2012)

As one who was treated to an all expense paid tour of southeast Asia, I'd have to put Jane Fonda on the list of people I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 4, 2012)

I try to judge actors based on movies where the script is good. Even Olivier did crap like Inchon and Clash of the Titans when he wanted a paycheck late in his career. DiCaprio has impressed me in the stuff that he has done with guys like Scorcese. Guys like Affleck and Clooney have gotten to the point where they can be more careful about the roles that they take and it has paid off. I thought that Affleck did a great job as both actor and director with The Town. 
I have come to the conclusion that after years of actresses bitching about not getting good roles, a disproportionate number of the rising young stars in Hollywood today are of the female persuasion and they are being given good material. Jennifer Lawrence may have just put herself in the lead of that pack.
The filmmaker that irritates me to no end is James Cameron. He is an absolute genius at putting mind blowing images on the silver screen, but he apparently took the same mail order film school course in ham fisted dialogue writing as George Lucas. The only good thing about Lucas is that he tends not to be so preachy. If I have to sit through one more film where a billionaire like Cameron shows me cartoonish representations of the evil, idle rich in eyeliner like in Titanic or heartless corporate types looking to screw over everyone for a dollar like in Avatar and Aliens, I may be forced to swallow my own tongue and choke myself to death in the middle of the theater.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 12, 2013)

:zombiegrave: Sorry but again Tom Cruise has done it again. I am now reading all the Jack Reacher novels because of that movie.


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 12, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I forgot about Nic Cage, my new #1. POS actor. I have never saw a movie of his where I said, I am glad I watched that. Any decent movie him in it had strong supporting actors, or had stuff blown up aka man factor. BTW, my GF made me watch Sonny last week, directed by Cage with a scene with him. *** is all I could muster.



Nick Cage hasn't done anything worth watching since Raising Arizona... and he sucked in that too, it was just a funny movie. ANYTHING he's in gets an automatic 3-Anaconda rating from me


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome we're back on!!! Did we mention Cameron Diaz yet? Adam Sandler? Please tell me we mentioned Adam Sandler already....


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 12, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Ashton Kutcher
> Kate Hudson
> Will Smith
> Robin Williams



Wait... Ashton Kutcher is an actor??


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Awesome we're back on!!! Did we mention Cameron Diaz yet? Adam Sandler? Please tell me we mentioned Adam Sandler already....



Yeah I'm diggin this thread... what can I say, it's fun to rip on the rich and talentless I thought Sandler was good (read: funny) till he tried to actually act. It was all downhill from there


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 12, 2013)

OK last one then I'm goin to bed... Colin Farrell. Captain Ubersuck


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> :zombiegrave: Sorry but again Tom Cruise has done it again. I am now reading all the Jack Reacher novels because of that movie.



I read them all and never imagined a dwarf playing him (sorry DC). No intentions of watching it, no way it can work. And did I mention that Meryll Streep makes me feel nauseous? Adam Sandler would, too, if I considered him an actor.

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you guys forgotten about Leaving Las Vegas? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000115/awards


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Have you guys forgotten about Leaving Las Vegas? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000115/awards



That was good (and depressing). I'm not so hard on Nick Cage; I'm harder on Hollywood putting out so many crap movies. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Nick Cage is a great actor -- mediocre at best, but I didn't mind him in some roles: Bad Lieutenant, Adaptation, Leaving Las Vegas, Raising Arizona, and Weather Man are some. 

With that said, I can't stand Nathan Lane. In all his movies he acts like he is doing stage theater. He's some caricatured, gesticulating turd. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 12, 2013)

I like Punch Drunk Love and Sandler was in it without ruining it. He is a one trick pony. Bashful to rage in one beat.


----------



## Customfan (Feb 12, 2013)

Renne Zellweger and the others have alrady been mentioned... 

I agree... Used to dislike DiCaprios acting but got to admit he has grown tremendously as an actor... like in The Departed... Did anyone see his portrayal in Django? What did you think?

oke1:


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2013)

Owen Wilson. Nobody has said anything about Owen Wilson? Also, Matthew McConaughey. Yeah. I just went there.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeeaaaahhh I'm just gonna leave this here...


[video=vimeo;14396701]http://vimeo.com/14396701[/video]


Man, you guys are slippin.


----------



## mano (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin Costner because he always seems self righteous, Tom Cruise because he's such a flaming narcissist on the screen, and Steven Seagal because he just sucks.

For some reason Streep is easy to hate, but I've come to like her as an actress.


----------



## daveb (Feb 12, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I read them all and never imagined a dwarf playing him (sorry DC). No intentions of watching it, no way it can work. And did I mention that Meryll Streep makes me feel nauseous? Stefan



Don't care enough about any of them to hate em but Cruise is especially non-endearing. If I had any artistic ability at all I would do a caricature of short man hitchhiking with a Reacher toothbrush in back pocket, along with a hair dryer, cell phone(s), color glossy pictures of himself and maybe even a cast of sycophants and bimbo de jour following in a bus.

OTOH I could watch a two hour movie of Meryl doing her laundry... 

Regards


----------



## Seth (Feb 12, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> :zombiegrave: Sorry but again Tom Cruise has done it again. I am now reading all the Jack Reacher novels because of that movie.



Love the jack reacher character in the books and can't imagine cruise as a 6' 4" 230 lb. silent strong type - so I can't bring myself to see the movie.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Owen Wilson. Nobody has said anything about Owen Wilson? Also, Matthew McConaughey. Yeah. I just went there.



+1. They both can definitely suck. Plus Zellweger is horrible.

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 12, 2013)

Tom Cruze


----------



## Mike L. (Feb 12, 2013)

Kutchner, and anybody named Baldwin.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeeaaaahhh I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> 
> [video=vimeo;14396701]http://vimeo.com/14396701[/video]
> ...


I wouldn't watch that. you are missing the point of going to see it even if that person is in there. From what you posted that is just bad script writing. Possibly even bad direction.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 12, 2013)

Seth said:


> Love the jack reacher character in the books and can't imagine cruise as a 6' 4" 230 lb. silent strong type - so I can't bring myself to see the movie.



I'm on the 3rd book now and after Stephan said something I didn't even think about the height, that the author seems to always point out.

Also I am just glad that they didn't get Segal to do it. He is about the same height.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2013)

Tom Cruise in the last Samurai,the only guy to live after most all of the Japanese were Gatling gunned down.Give me a break,I broke my I would not watch a Cruise movie to see that one,confirmed my opinion.

Can I say who I like-Spencer Tracy & Russel Crowe


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think she qualifies as an actress but..........
...Kelly Ripa.
So horrible. Just hearing her speak makes me want to douse myself in gasoline and light myself into a giant human fireball. Moronic babble. It kills me that there are a ton of people in the world JUST LIKE her. I can't believe someone would actually watch that show. What a load of fake superWASP crap.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2013)

No Richard Gere yet?


----------



## daveb (Feb 13, 2013)

Kelly Ripa who? Was going to google it - but I need to search for a recipe for pound cake for tomorrow. 

I'm sending another bread knife. Don't think about her when cleaning it up...:cool2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> No Richard Gere yet?


I thought he would be my dad's first vote. He's been telling me how much he hates Gere since I was a wee young lad.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

daveb said:


> Kelly Ripa who? Was going to google it - but I need to search for a recipe for pound cake for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sending another bread knife. Don't think about her when cleaning it up...:cool2:


I only think about Arnold as Conan the Barbarian when I'm working on knives!:muahaha:


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I thought he would be my dad's first vote. He's been telling me how much he hates Gere since I was a wee young lad.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Paradox (Feb 13, 2013)

One thing that a thread like this always brings to my mind is "There is no accounting for taste." 

Tom Cruise! I didn't like him before but I like him less now that he took the role of Jack Reacher. I have read all the books and to think that a little twerp like Tommy Cruise can fill those shoes is just a JOKE! He did prove in Last Samurai that he really can act though. Also Collateral.

Nic Cage? Meh. To me he was a one trick pony. The role of his career was in 'Leaving Las Vegas', well after the farce that was 'Raising Arizona'. 'LLV' was a fantastic movie and acting job, too bad he's been riding on it's coat tails and not pulling it off ever since.

I'd agree with Megan Fox too. All I ever think of is what I could do with/to her holes whenever I see her in a movie. :eek2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> What are you trying to say?


Salty I'm sure you look AND feel a hell of a lot younger than I do.
I'm sure my pops thought Gere was a douche since An Officer and a Gentleman which came out in '82. I was 6.


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

you guys need to consider the classics .




[/IMG]


----------

